# Audi-Tech, Aylesham, Canterbury, Kent



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

*Audi-tech.com*
*
Unit, 5 Cooting Rd, Aylesham, Canterbury CT3 3EP*

Stones-throw from Canterbury in Kent and very easy to find and plenty of parking.

I made a right mess of my brake lines when swapping over for s/s braided upgrade. Long story short, when undoing the union nut where it goes to hard pipe, the lot had seized and not knowing this, I twisted the pipe until it snapped! The ABS module was also doing strange things. This all happened on a weekend, and by Monday lunchtime, I had it up to Chris at Audi-tech.

The job I asked them to do was not the nicest, but they stripped out the old lines, replaced with copper all round from the ABS module all the way to the wings. The also replaced the ABS module which I had delivered direct to them via eBay. They took the old one out, cleaned the new one (!), plumbed it all in, coded it to the car...

...then proceeded to do a full flush and replace fluid and a complete bleed.

When I picked the car up, it was driving perfectly. No spongey brakes, and stopped on a dime. None of the ABS judder I was getting from the old unit. I was so happy.

Now the fact that this is what I would call an "old-school" job says a lot for a garage in my opinion because it means they have been trained properly in order to be able to do this work. To say I was impressed doesn't come close. Short of the MOT, my car hasn't been to a garage in 7 years, but I will happily use these guys again.. and in fact, they are down to do some head work and belt shortly.

So if you are looking for a real nice bunch of guys who do what they promise - and keep in touch via phone or text the whole way, see Chris at Audi Tech. They rock!


----------

